# Polishing Club / Meet / Advice



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Is there anyway we could organise a mass meet up where we could all
help each other with polishing, clay baring, removing marks etc etc.
(Anyone got access to a unused factory unit with power - etc etc)

I would be more than happy to offer elbow grease to assist 
other NuTT's. I think it can be quite daunting to Clay Bar a car
or have an attempt with a Polishing Machine - but essential
where needed.

Not sure what anyone else thinks, but nearly all of the TT people
I have met, spoke to, messaged, got advice from offered advice to,
sound like the sort of poeple who know their stuff.

Imagine how quickly you could do cleaning jobs on the car with several people helping out.

Right, hope I don't get slated for this post - its only an idea.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not a bad idea at all. It could be run as a weekend workshop. I certainly know very little about detailing and would be interested in it and prepared to pay a reasonable fee to cover costs.

So, all we need is:

1) A few expert/amateur enthisiast detailers willing to lend their time to pass on their knowledge.
2) A large indoor area (garage/warehouse) with room for several cars to be secured overnight and water/power supply.
3) Central location.
4) Nearby cheap hotel.

Hopefully we could get one or two manufacturers of detailing products to sponsor the event and turn up to demonstrate their wares.

Could be an absolute cracker!

The venue is the tough one - everything else should be fairly straightforward. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Your best bet is to join http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php they often have meetings like you're talking about.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Your best bet is to join http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php they often have meetings like you're talking about.


Yes, but wouldn't it be good to run something like this for ourselves? We have a forum and a club of our own, so let's use it.

Perhaps if anyone has been on the events organised on Detailingworld they could make some suggestions about where we could do it.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well i have got 2 TT to do  the black one (bloody dreading that one) and the qs ready for next season, i have got myself a nice portable garage now to work in...so i will be a lot better protected from the weather.
the hard part is the weather, this time of year it is cold damp and wet, so you need to be under cover, and a word of advice, do not think it is a 5min job to machine polish your TT, i am estimating that the roadster will take at least 8hrs to get to the stage that i am happy with, that is just machine polishing....all the prep work would have been done the day before


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Syd, if I machine polished my car this summer and considering I take all precautions to wash it properly throughout the year, then surely I shouldn't have to machine polish it to the same extent I did before right?
Unless of course I find new swirl marks, but I was thinking more just a soft pad with some Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze to bring it back up again after claying. what do you recommend?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sickboy said:


> Syd, if I machine polished my car this summer and considering I take all precautions to wash it properly throughout the year, then surely I shouldn't have to machine polish it to the same extent I did before right?
> Unless of course I find new swirl marks, but I was thinking more just a soft pad with some Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze to bring it back up again after claying. what do you recommend?


hi Paul, yeah u r right m8, if you have a solid wash routine then the swirls should be at a minimum, so no need for a full machine polish, the qs has picked up some swirls over summer, even with my obsessive wash routine (they always will ) so it will get a light polish with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA) just to knock out the light swirls and freshen up the paint, myself i find a glaze a bit clinical with the finish where a good carnauba wax adds a warmth to the paint...what ever floats your boat


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Syd, I'd agree totally, carnubas will always be soooo much better on your QS. Synthetics would look squeeky clean rather than rich/deep.

BTW, "portagble garage". Do tell, what is that? Or do you mean one of those folding metal frame gazebo thingys?

I have the same prob and will do for a while yet. I do have a garage now but its too small to work in and no 'lekkie :x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Syd, I'd agree totally, carnubas will always be soooo much better on your QS. Synthetics would look squeeky clean rather than rich/deep.
> 
> BTW, "portagble garage". Do tell, what is that? Or do you mean one of those folding metal frame gazebo thingys?
> 
> I have the same prob and will do for a while yet. I do have a garage now but its too small to work in and no 'lekkie :x


i will try and get some pics up today m8, its a god send...like you i have a garage ,but it is full of stuff so 0 room :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cracking idea, I will be up for this. I will see if anyone round here has a unit we could burrow. Thinking about it a mate of mine has some in Burton on Trent not sure if he has any that are un-let though I will ask him and reassure him it will be all nice and tidy afterwards as we found it, if not better. If we do it and have a curry after then we should treat him to one.


----------

